# Firefox 5: Error por falta de espacio (solucionado)

## Txema

Tengo casi 2,5GB libres en /var y firefox 5 se lo come TODO y no se compila por error de espacio insuficiente, ¿le ha pasado esto a alguien más?

Un saludo.Last edited by Txema on Tue Jun 28, 2011 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

ff5 a mi al menos me ocupó unos 3.5 gigs al compilarlo, esto es (hasta donde yo sé) porque xulrunner está de nuevo dentro del paquete firefox.

saluetes

----------

## Txema

Ya decía yo que tardaba demasiado, ¿entonces que pasa ahora con el paquete de xulrunner? ¿se queda repetido en el sistema?

Nunca había tenido problema con xulrunner ni con firefox cuando lo llevaba incorporado, no sé qué voy a hacer como esto vaya a ser así para siempre...

P :Very Happy: : ¿Cómo se hacía para poder compilar usando otra partición?

----------

## gringo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿entonces que pasa ahora con el paquete de xulrunner? ¿se queda repetido en el sistema?

 

entiendo que lo tienen que hacer es ajustar dependencias de los paquetes disponibles en portage, en caso de que ff5 esté instalado los paquetes ya no deberían depender de xulrunner, sino del propio firefox. 

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Cómo se hacía para poder compilar usando otra partición?

 

PORTAGE_TMPDIR del make.conf, no?

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

TMPDIR=/nuevotemp emerge loquequieras

creo que asi lo solucione yo alguna vez... termine agrandando /var/tmp

----------

## Txema

Bueno al final he reformateado la partición de var con el tamaño de bloque por defecto que lo había puesto demasiado pequeño y había perdido mucho espacio así que ya ha podido compilar ^^

Un saludo y gracias.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ujummm, 

¿de casualidad ya limpiaste el /usr/portage/distfile y el /var/tmp ?

Quizás borrando todo el contenido logres liberar algo de espacio.

----------

## Txema

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Ujummm, 
> 
> ¿de casualidad ya limpiaste el /usr/portage/distfile y el /var/tmp ?
> 
> Quizás borrando todo el contenido logres liberar algo de espacio.

 

/usr/portage/distfile está en una partición distinta y /var/tmp tiene 6MB así que iba a conseguir poco xDD 

La solución ha sido cambiar el tamaño de bloque e inode  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

